# Empfehlung BMX Shop Munich?



## erfolgreich (30. Oktober 2006)

Frage an die Bmx-Gemeinde:

Bin in den nächsten Tagen wegen einem neuen Race-BMX in München unterwegs.
Wer kann mir da ein paar Empfehlungen posten?

Gruß und Dank
Christian aus dem Land der Ösis...


----------



## evil_rider (30. Oktober 2006)

den einzigen shop in munich den ich kenne, ist 360-grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (30. Oktober 2006)

...den kann ich übrigens nur wärmstens empfehlen, bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen. "gerne wieder"..


----------



## evil_rider (31. Oktober 2006)

jo, der stellwag ist korrekt!


----------



## Hügelfee (31. Oktober 2006)

Oder hier:
http://www.bmxshop.de/index_shop_ie.html
Da gibts des ein oder andere für den race bereich


----------

